# Wasserwerte - Verbesserungsvorschläge für NO2 & KH gesucht



## anticucho (2. Sep. 2021)

Gegen Nitrit und Ammoniak, Phosphat Zeolith wurden 10kg permanent eingelassen. Zur Senkung des ph-Werts von ehemals ~9  zunächst Teichstrümpfe mit Fulvo/Huminsäuren (haben sich allerdings nicht bewährt), danach Aquality Eichenextrakt pH-Minus, nun stabil bei ~7,5. Gegen Schwebealgen benutze ich Tetrapond Algofree (letzte Behandlung locker 1-2 Monate her). Gelegentlich zum Schlammabbau (als auch Nitrat, Nitrit, Ammoniak, Ammonium und Phosphat) Aqua 5 Dry Bakterien.

Im Teich habe ich Gräser, __ Lilien, __ Rohrkolben, __ Hechtkraut, 4 Seerosen, __ Schildblatt, __ Krebsschere, Wasserhyazynthen etc. (müsste mal eine Inventur machen...) - der Teich wurde erst letztes Jahr angelegt, Fauna entwickelt sich also gerade erst noch

Fischbesatz ist leider noch zu hoch, sind aber auch keine größeren Exemplare dabei (in cm: 30 / 45 / 30 / 25  / 35 / 35 / 20 / 20 / 20 + 5 junge Goldfische) und wird zukünftig noch reduziert (Ziel ~6x 50cm). Alle Fische schwimmen fröhlich vor sich hin und freuen sich wie Bolle wenn der Vati mit der Futterdose wedelt

Alle 3-4Tage säubere ich den Filter (kein UV), ein größerer Filter ist in Planung. Sichtbarkeit des Wasser: sehr klar (8/10), Schwebealgen vorhanden, größtenteils aber eher am Boden

Folgende Werte habe ich (~18h) im ~5000l Teich momentan:

NO3 0 mg/l
NO2 0,52 mg/l
GH 10
KH 15
pH 7,5
CL2 0 mg/l
CO2 14 mg/l

NO2 schwankt recht wild über das Jahr hinweg, von 0,16 - 0,85 - 0,09 - 0,24 bis halt zuletzt 0,52 - muß ich noch in den Griff bekommen. Genauso KH. Da ich mit Brunnenwasser (und Regen) speise und auch sonst keine rechten Lösungen im Netz gefunden habe, wäre ich für Ratschläge dankbar. Auch für NO2...


----------



## TeichChaot (2. Sep. 2021)

Hallo,

bin jetzt kein Koi Experte. Aber 5000l geben nach meinen Recherchen Platz für 1-3 Kois.
6x 50 liegt da 100% drüber. Mindestens.

MfG
Pitti


----------



## anticucho (2. Sep. 2021)

naja, da hat jeder wohl seine eigene Meinung, da macht diese für mich (!) schon mehr Sinn: https://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/was-ist-ueberbesatz.html

Aber das ist auch nicht unbedingt das Thema


----------



## TeichChaot (2. Sep. 2021)

Nachtrag - Teichtiefe 75cm? Ist das korrekt?


----------



## anticucho (2. Sep. 2021)

ja, leider verschätzt bzw. nicht beachtet, dass die Wiese ein Gefälle hat. Zur Beruhigung, wir hatten in diesem Jahr -15° und vom damaligen Bestand haben alle überlebt


----------



## Knipser (2. Sep. 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin jetzt kein Koi Experte. Aber 5000l geben nach meinen Recherchen Platz für 1-3 Kois.
> 6x 50 liegt da 100% drüber. Mindestens.
> ...


Unter 10000L gehört kein KOI rein - sie können bis zu 90cm groß werden. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 2. Sep. 2021



anticucho schrieb:


> Gegen Nitrit und Ammoniak, Phosphat Zeolith wurden 10kg permanent eingelassen. Zur Senkung des ph-Werts von ehemals ~9  zunächst Teichstrümpfe mit Fulvo/Huminsäuren (haben sich allerdings nicht bewährt), danach Aquality Eichenextrakt pH-Minus, nun stabil bei ~7,5. Gegen Schwebealgen benutze ich Tetrapond Algofree (letzte Behandlung locker 1-2 Monate her). Gelegentlich zum Schlammabbau (als auch Nitrat, Nitrit, Ammoniak, Ammonium und Phosphat) Aqua 5 Dry Bakterien.
> 
> Im Teich habe ich Gräser, __ Lilien, __ Rohrkolben, __ Hechtkraut, 4 Seerosen, __ Schildblatt, __ Krebsschere, Wasserhyazynthen etc. (müsste mal eine Inventur machen...) - der Teich wurde erst letztes Jahr angelegt, Fauna entwickelt sich also gerade erst noch
> 
> ...


Deine Wasserwerte sind miserabel und fischgiftig. Willi


----------



## anticucho (2. Sep. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Unter 10000L gehört kein KOI rein - sie können bis zu 90cm groß werden. Willi
> 
> Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 2. Sep. 2021
> 
> ...



Ich habe schon >1m mit Menschenkopfgröße gesehen... 50cm sollen auch das Maximum sein

@Werte dafür sind die Tiere aber quietschlebendig. Wie kommst du zu der Aussage?


----------



## Knipser (2. Sep. 2021)

anticucho schrieb:


> Ich habe schon >1m mit Menschenkopfgröße gesehen... 50cm sollen auch das Maximum sein
> 
> @Werte dafür sind die Tiere aber quietschlebendig. Wie kommst du zu der Aussage?


Wachsen die nicht? Willi


----------



## TeichChaot (2. Sep. 2021)

anticucho schrieb:


> ja, leider verschätzt bzw. nicht beachtet, dass die Wiese ein Gefälle hat. Zur Beruhigung, wir hatten in diesem Jahr -15° und vom damaligen Bestand haben alle überlebt


Du brauchst mich nicht zu beruhigen. Diese Art der Rhetorik lässt schon mal alle Alarmglocken bei mir klingeln (war selber jahrelang Admin in diversen Foren und betreue zur Zeit wieder eine Community mit >7000 Mitgliedern, daher sorry, aber....).

 Das passt einfach alles nicht. Zuviel Fisch in nicht fischgerechtem Gewässer. Wenn das Überleben der Tiere Dein Anspruch ist dann bin ich raus.
Wir bemühen uns um artgerechte Haltung und haben 20 __ Moderlieschen in 3000-3500l Teich bei 110cm Tiefe. Das sind 20x10cm Fisch (dünne Ausführung).

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 2. Sep. 2021

Grad mal Deinen Beitrag von vorhin entdeckt bzgl intakter Teichumgebung bei 7pH am morgen und 9pH am Abend - entweder Troll oder .... ich bin definitiv weg.


----------



## anticucho (2. Sep. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Wachsen die nicht? Willi


Wie erwähnt, bei 50cm ist Schluss & gehen dann an einen neuen, glücklichen Besitzer

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 2. Sep. 2021



TeichChaot schrieb:


> Du brauchst mich nicht zu beruhigen. Diese Art der Rhetorik lässt schon mal alle Alarmglocken bei mir klingeln (war selber jahrelang Admin in diversen Foren und betreue zur Zeit wieder eine Community mit >7000 Mitgliedern, daher sorry, aber....).
> 
> Das passt einfach alles nicht. Zuviel Fisch in nicht fischgerechtem Gewässer. Wenn das Überleben der Tiere Dein Anspruch ist dann bin ich raus.
> Wir bemühen uns um artgerechte Haltung und haben 20 __ Moderlieschen in 3000-3500l Teich bei 110cm Tiefe. Das sind 20x10cm Fisch (dünne Ausführung).
> ...



@Troll sorry, versteh nicht was du mir sagen willst - das hatte ich auf die schnelle gegoogelt

@Fischbesatz wie schon geschrieben, ist eine Reduktion sowieso vorgesehen


----------



## troll20 (2. Sep. 2021)

Kenne jetzt deine Filteranlage nicht, aber für mich liest sich das wie:
zu wenig Biologie oder zu geringe Austauschrate oder gar beides und zu wenig Wasserwechsel, sorry. Aber ohne weitere Fakten alles nur Glaskugel lesen.


----------



## Rhz69 (2. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Anticucho,
Gegen hohe Nitritwerte helfen Wasserwechsel, weniger Fische und ein besserer Biofilter.
Sauerstoffmsngel könnte es auch sein, das würdest du aber an den Fischen sehen. 
Bei KH würde ich mal das Brunnenwasser messen. Abwechselnd mit Regen (KH 0) und Brunnenwasser (KH>15?) Nachfüllen lässt den Wert natürlich schwanken. 
Dafür, dass der Teich erst 1 Jahr alt ist, hast du aber schon eine Menge Wundermittel reingekippt. 
Mein Vorschlag:

1. Wasserwerte Brunnenwasser (inkl Ammonium/Ammoniak)
2. Wenn Ok regelmässig Wasserwechsel mit Brunnenwasser
3. Fische reduzieren

Parallel hier im Forum durch die Fachbeiträge und die Baubeschreibungen gehen und einen guten Filter planen.


----------



## samorai (2. Sep. 2021)

Ich sehe kein Problem bei 5 Koi in 5000 l, jede Innenhaelterung hat mehr Koi Besatz. 

Allerdings sollte dann alles stimmen, wie zB:
TWW jeden Tag 10%, Kreisstroemung, 10% Bio Filter und eine Umwälzung des gesamten Teich Volumen in einer Stunde oder weniger. 

Das ideale ist es aber nicht, da gebe ich den Vorrednern recht.


----------



## PeBo (2. Sep. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich sehe kein Problem bei 5 Koi in 5000 l, jede Innenhaelterung hat mehr Koi Besatz.
> 
> Allerdings sollte dann alles stimmen, wie zB:
> TWW jeden Tag 10%, Kreisstroemung, 10% Bio Filter und eine Umwälzung des gesamten Teich Volumen in einer Stunde oder weniger.


Hallo Ron, prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht, aber versuche das mal bei 16 m² Oberfläche und nur 75cm maximale Tiefe mit einer 4000er Pumpe. Außerdem:


anticucho schrieb:


> (in cm: 30 / 45 / 30 / 25 / 35 / 35 / 20 / 20 / 20 + 5 junge Goldfische)


beim Zählen komme ich auf 9 kleine Koi + die Goldfische. 
Leider funktioniert die Belüftung mit Solarbetrieb ohne Akku. Tagsüber, wenn die Pflanzen im Teich über Photosynthese Sauerstoff produzieren wird zusätzlich belüftet, und bei Dunkelheit, wenn Sauerstoff verbraucht wird, ist die Belüftung aus. Da ist der GAU vorprogrammiert.

Gruß Peter 

Fazit: Ich sehe da dringenden Handlungsbedarf an Besatzdichte und/oder Filteranlage / Belüftung etwas zu ändern.


----------



## samorai (2. Sep. 2021)

Ja Peter, ich habe es auch gelesen und war extra nochmal in seinem Profil.
Wir können nur Ratschläge geben, die echten Erfahrungen muß er allerdings selbst machen. 
Vielleicht klingt es etwas hart, aber vielleicht ist es auch das richtige um zu lernen. 
Er hat alle erdenklichen Voraussetzungen von mir bekommen, was letzt endlich umgesetzt wird oder nicht liegt in seiner Verantwortung. 
Ich hoffe er tut das richtige.


----------



## BumbleBee (3. Sep. 2021)

Liebe/r Anticucho,

Deine Posts lassen auf unzureichendes Wissen schließen, da ist dringend Abhilfe geboten. Erster Schritt ist gemacht, hier im Forum findest Du zu fast allen Problemen viele Lösungsansätze. Besser ist, zumindest die Grundlagen der Biologie / Chemie im (Natur)Fischteich verstanden zu haben. Bei Dir sind leider bereits die Basics so eindeutig unausgeglichen, dass Deine jetzigen Probleme nur der Anfang sind. Versprochen.

Wie Rüdiger (@Rhz69) bereits vorgeschlagen hat, solltest Du zunächst die Wasserwerte Deines "Quell"-Wassers messen. Also des Wassers, mit dem Du Deinen Teich auffüllst. Und das bitte mit Tröpfchentests, keine Teststäbchen. Oder prof. Wasseranalyse. Wenn diese bekannt sind, her damit.

Den Überbesatz hast Du bereits selbst erkannt, bitte sei den Fischen ein guter "Vater" und dünne den Bestand umgehend aus und nicht erst wenn die Koi 50 cm haben (insofern sie denn so lange durchhalten). Behalte nur die Goldis oder nehme bis auf 4, max 5 Koi wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss, alle anderen Fische raus. Den Koi solltest Du eine, auf den ersten Blick eher überdimensionierte Filteranlage gönnen. Verlass Dich bitte nicht an den Angaben der Filterhersteller, die sind meist zu klein für einen Koiteich. Für Deinen Teich mit 5 Koi empfehle ich einen Filter, der für min. 20 Kubik, besser 30 ausgelegt ist. Dazu gehört eine entsprechend leistungsstarke Pumpe. Mag für Dich (und evtl auch für andere) völlig übertrieben erscheinen, aber denk immer daran, dass Du wie alle Teichbkloppten eher Freude am Füttern als am Reinigen hast und die Fische ein Leben in einer artgerechten sauberen Umgebung verdient haben.

Vom Solarbetrieb solltest Du Dich schon mal mental verabschieden, sowas kannst Du an einem Wasserspiel verbauen, aber nicht an den lebenserhaltenden Gerätschaften eines Tierhaltungsbeckens.

Ich gebe Dir gerne Tipps in der Folge der bereits erwähnten Erstmaßnahmen , wenn Du hier ein wenig mehr Infos geben könntest, bezgl.

- Bodenablauf oder Pumpe direkt im Teich?

- Welcher Filter ist verbaut / geplant?

- UV?


Die Freude am Teichhobby erlebst Du an einem funktionierenden System nocheinmal in einer anderen Dimension, glaub mir, ich weiss wovon ich rede. Ein entsprechendes Bewusstsein über den Wert des erworbenen Lebens in Deiner Obhut setze ich jetzt einfach mal voraus.


----------



## anticucho (3. Sep. 2021)

Hi BumbleBee, kurze Antwort aus dem Büro (auf die anderen Kommentate gehe ich natürlich auch noch ein): es ist bspw eine Oase Biosmart 36.000 geplant, die entsprechend überdimensioniert (den Gedankengang hatte übrigens auch bereits schon vorher) ist.

zum Testset: gibt es bezahlbare elektonische Geräte? finde weder Tröpfchen noch Teststreifen bequem bzw. haben zu viele Fehlerquellen (inkl mir beim ablesen...)

Habt Ihr generell eine Lösung des KH Problems? Das Brunnen als auch Leitungswasser hier vor Ort kann ich ja nicht wechseln und somit nicht lösen können :-/

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall an alle für den Input. Solang das sachlich erfolgt, habe ich überhaupt nichts dagegen. Ganz im Gegenteil!


----------



## Marion412 (3. Sep. 2021)

anticucho schrieb:


> Habt Ihr generell eine Lösung des KH Problems? Das Brunnen als auch Leitungswasser hier vor Ort kann ich ja nicht wechseln und somit nicht lösen können :-/


Wen du aber mit Wasserwechsel dein Wasser verbessern möchtest, solltest du die Werte schon kennen. Sonst machst du es schlimmer als es war.
Die Wasserwerte deines Leitungswasser kannst du von deinem Versorger in Regel online einsehen. Dein Regen bzw. Brunnenwasser einfach mal Testen, das sollten dir deine Fische wert sein, dann siehst du ob du eher Brunnen oder Leitungswasser zum auffüllen nimmst.


----------



## BumbleBee (3. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Anticucho (hast Du auch einen richtigen Namen?)

Ganz zu allererst wäre es mal gut zu klären, was denn das Ziel der Reise ist? Möchtest Du einen Koiteich (=> Technik, ausreichendes Wasservolumen, Speisung mit Reinwasser) oder ein kleines natürliches Einod im Garten (Natur, Brunnenwasser, Solarwasserspiele)



anticucho schrieb:


> es ist bspw eine Oase Biosmart 36.000 geplant,


Generell bei den Schlauchtüllen immer den größen Durchmesser nehmen, Wege möglichst kurz halten und mit möglichst wenig Unterbrechungen / Kurven arbeiten. Pumpe laut Hersteller max 8000 l/h, hier darf es gerne größzügiger sein, denn durch Höhenunterschiede etc. verlieren die Pumpen enorm an Leistung.
Ich persönlich würde Dir am Koiteich bzgl. Filter noch eine Nummer größer empfehlen und dazu eine regelbare Pumpe., z.B. Aquaforte DM Vario 20.000. Da haste bei niedrigen Drehzahlen auch niedrigen Stromverbrauch und kannst hochfahren wenn Du es brauchst. Darüber hinaus würde ich über eine Vergrößerung des Wasservolumens nachdenken. Geht es nicht tiefer?



anticucho schrieb:


> zum Testset: gibt es bezahlbare elektonische Geräte? finde weder Tröpfchen noch Teststreifen bequem bzw. haben zu viele Fehlerquellen (inkl mir beim ablesen...)


Gibt es alles und sicher für Menschen mit Geldschei*er im Keller auch bezahlbar. Tröpfchentests tun es aber hier. PH und Temp. habe ich im e-Format, gibt´s bei Amazon in einem Tester für unter 50 €. KH, GH, NO2 und NH4 sind darüber hinaus m.E. die wichtigsten, die es zu checken gilt, die gibt´s alle in einem z.B. hier.  Zudem auf das MHD achten, steht auf der Außenpackung, ich schreibe mir das dann mit Edding auf die Kappe. Abgelaufene Reagenzen bringen keine Reaktion mehr zu Stande.



anticucho schrieb:


> Habt Ihr generell eine Lösung des KH Problems? Das Brunnen als auch Leitungswasser hier vor Ort kann ich ja nicht wechseln und somit nicht lösen können :-/


Was ist denn an der KH so schlimm? Dein Problem dürften NO2 und NH4 sein.
Brunnenwasser hat oft eine hohe GH und KH, das ist aber m.E. nicht behandlungsbedürftig. Anders verhält es sich mit angereicherten Stoffen aus Landwirtschaft und / oder umliegender Industrie. Ammonium und Nitrit sind natürliche Abauprodukte im "Abwasser"-Kreislauf, also auch ein perfekt funktionierender Teich hat diese Stoffe erst einmal drin am Anfang. Wenn natürlich durch ständigen Nachschub mehr eingetragen wird als abgebaut werden kann, hast Du irgendwann eine Güllegrube.

Um den Abbau zu vollziehen braucht es nitrifizierende Bakterien, die das Ammonium zunächst in Nitrit und die sich daraufhin bildenden Bakterien dann zu Nitrat abbauen. Erst Nitrat ist (zumindest in normalüblichen Mengen) fischungiftig. Die Bildung dieser Bakterien hängt aber von vielen Außenfaktoren ab, z.B. Temperatur. Ideal sind zwischen 28 und 36 Grad. Dann braucht´s ordentlich Sauerstoff. (Wobei der maximal mögliche lösbare Sauerstoff mit steigender Temp. abnimmt) Also ordentlich blubbern. Oder chemisch mit Oxydatoren nachhelfen.

Dumm ist, dass sich diese Reinigungsbakterien erst bilden, wenn ordentlich von der abzubauenden Substanz im Wasser vorhanden ist. Helfen kann hier Schlamm / Bodengrund eines gut eingefahrenen Teiches. Dumm ist auch, dass diese Substanzen schädlich für Fische sind, damit ist gerade bei neu angelegten Teichen Geduld gefragt. Ist jetzt bei Dir leider too late.

Erste Hilfe: min. 20 % Wasserwechsel mit LEITUNGSwasser. Das muss sauber sein in Sachen Ammonium und Nitrit.

Mein Vorschlag längerfristig für die nächsten Wochen: versuche mal, in Deiner Umgebung eine (zeitweilige) Bleibe für die Paddler zu finden und bau den Teich neu auf.

Wenn das nicht gewünscht ist, rate ich Dir, die Fische abzugeben. Dass sie noch fressen, ist kein Indiz dafür, dass es ihnen gut geht.
Achte mal auf eine schnelle Atemfrequenz, Scheuern und / oder Springen, "gähnen" und an der Oberfläche nach Luft schnappen. Ferner können offene Stellen entstehen, die sich in schlechtem Wasser und schwachem Immunsystem schnell zu wuchernden Löchern ausbreiten können.
Manche Fische haben eine ganz besonders hohe Leidensfähigkeit, bevor man etwas merkt. Es ist an Dir dafür zu sorgen, dass sie es gut haben. Dazu gehört auch, sich einzugestehen, dass sie evtl zu diesem Zeitpunkt woanders besser aufgehoben sind. 

Enstscheide, was Du haben willst, dann geht´s an eine ordentliche Planung. 

VlG Jessy

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 3. Sep. 2021



anticucho schrieb:


> Gegen Nitrit und Ammoniak, Phosphat Zeolith wurden 10kg permanent eingelassen. Zur Senkung des ph-Werts von ehemals ~9  zunächst Teichstrümpfe mit Fulvo/Huminsäuren (haben sich allerdings nicht bewährt), danach Aquality Eichenextrakt pH-Minus, nun stabil bei ~7,5. Gegen Schwebealgen benutze ich Tetrapond Algofree (letzte Behandlung locker 1-2 Monate her). Gelegentlich zum Schlammabbau (als auch Nitrat, Nitrit, Ammoniak, Ammonium und Phosphat) Aqua 5 Dry Bakterien.


Sehe ich das richtig, dass Du Nitrit mit Zeolith neutralisieren willst, dass sich



anticucho schrieb:


> der Teich wurde erst letztes Jahr angelegt,


seit einem Jahr in 5000 liter Volumen mit 14 Fischen und nahezu keiner sonstigen Filterung befindet?


Und PH und Wasserklarheit mit zugesetzten Mitteln geregelt werden?


anticucho schrieb:


> Gegen Nitrit und Ammoniak, Phosphat Zeolith wurden 10kg permanent eingelassen. Zur Senkung des ph-Werts von ehemals ~9  zunächst Teichstrümpfe mit Fulvo/Huminsäuren (haben sich allerdings nicht bewährt), danach Aquality Eichenextrakt pH-Minus, nun stabil bei ~7,5. Gegen Schwebealgen benutze ich Tetrapond Algofree (letzte Behandlung locker 1-2 Monate her). Gelegentlich zum Schlammabbau (als auch Nitrat, Nitrit, Ammoniak, Ammonium und Phosphat) Aqua 5 Dry Bakterien.


Lass die Mittel weg! Die nutzen nur dem Hersteller. Die beheben wenn überhaupt nur die Symptome kurzfristig aber nie die Ursache.

Wenn Du aus dem Büro daheim bist, mach Dir ein Bier auf, geh mal zum Teich und mach bitte aussagekräftige Fotos.

VlG


----------



## anticucho (6. Sep. 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Wen du aber mit Wasserwechsel dein Wasser verbessern möchtest, solltest du die Werte schon kennen. Sonst machst du es schlimmer als es war.
> Die Wasserwerte deines Leitungswasser kannst du von deinem Versorger in Regel online einsehen. Dein Regen bzw. Brunnenwasser einfach mal Testen, das sollten dir deine Fische wert sein, dann siehst du ob du eher Brunnen oder Leitungswasser zum auffüllen nimmst.


das Brunnenwasser hatte ich Freitag getestet (habe heute erst wieder reingeschaut):

NO3 29mg/l
NO2 0,08mg/l
GH 6
KH 20
pH 8,2
Cl2 0mg/l
CO2 4mg/l

Leitungswasser checke ich heute.

Welcher Tröpfchentest hat sich denn bewährt? https://www.jbl.de/de/produkte/detail/8710/jbl-proaquatest-combiset-pond?country=lu scheint mir zielführend zu sein!?

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 6. Sep. 2021



BumbleBee schrieb:


> Hallo Anticucho (hast Du auch einen richtigen Namen?)



ja, natürlich ;-) Peter


BumbleBee schrieb:


> Ganz zu allererst wäre es mal gut zu klären, was denn das Ziel der Reise ist? Möchtest Du einen Koiteich (=> Technik, ausreichendes Wasservolumen, Speisung mit Reinwasser) oder ein kleines natürliches Einod im Garten (Natur, Brunnenwasser, Solarwasserspiele)



ein mit Wasserpflanzen und Kois besetzter Gartenteich.




BumbleBee schrieb:


> Generell bei den Schlauchtüllen immer den größen Durchmesser nehmen, Wege möglichst kurz halten und mit möglichst wenig Unterbrechungen / Kurven arbeiten. Pumpe laut Hersteller max 8000 l/h, hier darf es gerne größzügiger sein, denn durch Höhenunterschiede etc. verlieren die Pumpen enorm an Leistung.
> Ich persönlich würde Dir am Koiteich bzgl. Filter noch eine Nummer größer empfehlen und dazu eine regelbare Pumpe., z.B. Aquaforte DM Vario 20.000. Da haste bei niedrigen Drehzahlen auch niedrigen Stromverbrauch und kannst hochfahren wenn Du es brauchst. Darüber hinaus würde ich über eine Vergrößerung des Wasservolumens nachdenken. Geht es nicht tiefer?



Die Folie liegt bereits, leider nicht möglich. Der Rest ist selbstredend



BumbleBee schrieb:


> Gibt es alles und sicher für Menschen mit Geldschei*er im Keller auch bezahlbar. Tröpfchentests tun es aber hier. PH und Temp. habe ich im e-Format, gibt´s bei Amazon in einem Tester für unter 50 €. KH, GH, NO2 und NH4 sind darüber hinaus m.E. die wichtigsten, die es zu checken gilt, die gibt´s alle in einem z.B. hier.  Zudem auf das MHD achten, steht auf der Außenpackung, ich schreibe mir das dann mit Edding auf die Kappe. Abgelaufene Reagenzen bringen keine Reaktion mehr zu Stande.


okay, hat sich mein Posting von überschnitten bzw hatte den richtigen im Verdacht


BumbleBee schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der KH so schlimm? Dein Problem dürften NO2 und NH4 sein.


hatte auf einer Seite gelesen, dass KH mit am wichtigsten wäre. Und wenn ich mit zum Teil 20 teste, 3-10 aber empfohlen wird, macht man sich natürlich Gedanken



BumbleBee schrieb:


> Brunnenwasser hat oft eine hohe GH und KH, das ist aber m.E. nicht behandlungsbedürftig. Anders verhält es sich mit angereicherten Stoffen aus Landwirtschaft und / oder umliegender Industrie. Ammonium und Nitrit sind natürliche Abauprodukte im "Abwasser"-Kreislauf, also auch ein perfekt funktionierender Teich hat diese Stoffe erst einmal drin am Anfang. Wenn natürlich durch ständigen Nachschub mehr eingetragen wird als abgebaut werden kann, hast Du irgendwann eine Güllegrube.


der Klassiker, habe Felder rechts und links, Brunnenwasser enthält entsprechende Düngemittel (Werte siehe oben). Habe im Mai Frischwasser zugeführt und jetzt am Freitag.



BumbleBee schrieb:


> Um den Abbau zu vollziehen braucht es nitrifizierende Bakterien, die das Ammonium zunächst in Nitrit und die sich daraufhin bildenden Bakterien dann zu Nitrat abbauen. Erst Nitrat ist (zumindest in normalüblichen Mengen) fischungiftig. Die Bildung dieser Bakterien hängt aber von vielen Außenfaktoren ab, z.B. Temperatur. Ideal sind zwischen 28 und 36 Grad. Dann braucht´s ordentlich Sauerstoff. (Wobei der maximal mögliche lösbare Sauerstoff mit steigender Temp. abnimmt) Also ordentlich blubbern. Oder chemisch mit Oxydatoren nachhelfen.


okay, ein Teichsprudler läuft bereits (ebenfalls auf solar)



BumbleBee schrieb:


> Dumm ist, dass sich diese Reinigungsbakterien erst bilden, wenn ordentlich von der abzubauenden Substanz im Wasser vorhanden ist. Helfen kann hier Schlamm / Bodengrund eines gut eingefahrenen Teiches. Dumm ist auch, dass diese Substanzen schädlich für Fische sind, damit ist gerade bei neu angelegten Teichen Geduld gefragt. Ist jetzt bei Dir leider too late.


Bodensatz habe ich nur gering. Beim säubern war es keine handvoll



BumbleBee schrieb:


> Erste Hilfe: min. 20 % Wasserwechsel mit LEITUNGSwasser. Das muss sauber sein in Sachen Ammonium und Nitrit.


Donnerstag abend war noch alles OK am Teich, Freitag gegen 15h aber auf einmal ein Notfall angesagt. Wasser war trübe, haufenweise Schwebealgen. Habe sofort einen 4/5 Wasserwechsel durchgeführt.  Das Leitungswasser muß ich hier ebenfalls testen. Evtl steht auch die Sonneninsel, die ich erst seit kurzem erworben haben, zu nah vor den Kollektoren, sodass vormittag kein Durchfluß herrschte. Evtl. habe ich es die Tage auch mit der täglichen Fütterung übertrieben . Normalerweise alle 2-3Tage die Handfläche bedeckend, also wirklich keine Überfütterung



BumbleBee schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag längerfristig für die nächsten Wochen: versuche mal, in Deiner Umgebung eine (zeitweilige) Bleibe für die Paddler zu finden und bau den Teich neu auf.
> 
> Wenn das nicht gewünscht ist, rate ich Dir, die Fische abzugeben. Dass sie noch fressen, ist kein Indiz dafür, dass es ihnen gut geht.
> Achte mal auf eine schnelle Atemfrequenz, Scheuern und / oder Springen, "gähnen" und an der Oberfläche nach Luft schnappen. Ferner können offene Stellen entstehen, die sich in schlechtem Wasser und schwachem Immunsystem schnell zu wuchernden Löchern ausbreiten können.
> ...


natürlich soll es weitergehen



BumbleBee schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass Du Nitrit mit Zeolith neutralisieren willst, dass sich seit einem Jahr in 5000 liter Volumen mit 14 Fischen und nahezu keiner sonstigen Filterung befindet?


Zeolith wurde mir von einem Koizüchter empfohlen. Die Filterung erfolgt mit einem Durchlauffilter, der allerdings zu klein bemessen ist.

Eignet sich hier bspw. der Oase Biosmart 36000 oder lieber ein solcher 3-Kammerfilter besser?




BumbleBee schrieb:


> Und PH und Wasserklarheit mit zugesetzten Mitteln geregelt werden?



ja


BumbleBee schrieb:


> Lass die Mittel weg! Die nutzen nur dem Hersteller. Die beheben wenn überhaupt nur die Symptome kurzfristig aber nie die Ursache.


dem ist nichts hinzufügen, das ist das Ziel



BumbleBee schrieb:


> Wenn Du aus dem Büro daheim bist, mach Dir ein Bier auf, geh mal zum Teich und mach bitte aussagekräftige Fotos.


Welche Aspekte sind besonders relevant?

Damit ich mal einen Anhaltspunkt habe: welche Wasserwerte sollen denn wie best case aussehen?

Vielen Dank für Deinen Input & Hilfe!


----------



## BumbleBee (6. Sep. 2021)

anticucho schrieb:


> *NO3 29mg/l*
> NO2 0,08mg/l
> GH 6
> KH 20
> ...



Hallo Peter, 

Dein Brunnenwasser kann man gut und gerne als Düngemittel für Pflanzen verwenden.  
Mit einem Nitratgehalt von 30 mg/L wirst Du immer Algenprobleme haben. Oder aber Du lässt den Teich mit (Unterwasser-)Pflanzen zuwuchern, was wiederum bei dem recht kleinen Volumen schnell in Konflikt mit dem Wunsch nach Koi stehen dürfte. 
Licht am Ende des Tunnels ist in meinen Augen nur das Leitungswasser. Da dieses in DE Trinkwasserqualität haben muss, wirst Du damit mit nahezu 100 %iger Sicherheit bessere Ergebnisse erzielen. 




anticucho schrieb:


> Donnerstag abend war noch alles OK am Teich, Freitag gegen 15h aber auf einmal ein Notfall angesagt. Wasser war trübe, haufenweise Schwebealgen. Habe sofort einen 4/5 Wasserwechsel durchgeführt.


Schwebealgen sind nicht schlimm. Die Fische schwimmen lieber in trübem (grünem) Wasser, als in Klarem. Auch deren Gesundheit dankt es mit guter Hautqualität. Schwebealgen sind bekanntermaßen Pflanzen und produzieren Sauerstoff. Zumindest tagsüber. 

Den 4/5 Wasserwechsel hast Du wieder mit Brunnenwasser gemacht, nehme ich an? Also zurück auf Los. Entweder ist das Wasser bereits wieder grün oder wird es noch. Klar ist, dass bei dem Nitratwert die nächste Algenblüte vorprogrammiert ist. Entweder lässt Du sie dieses Mal einfach laufen und lässt die Algen die Nährstoffe aufzehren (was einige Zeit dauern dürfte) oder Du wechselst mit Leitungswasser, was ich Dir ganz klar empfehlen würde. Es kann damit nur bessser werden. 



anticucho schrieb:


> Zeolith wurde mir von einem Koizüchter empfohlen. Die Filterung erfolgt mit einem Durchlauffilter, der allerdings zu klein bemessen ist.


Der Koizüchter sollte Dir auch die Info mit auf den Weg geben, dass das Zeolith gewechselt werden muss.
Zeolith nimmt das NO2 aus dem Wasser auf und speichert es. Dazu sollte das Wasser im Kreislauf möglichst komplett über das Zeolith gefiltert werden, Dosierung 1 kg / Kubik. 
Diese Speicherkapazität ist jedoch begrenzt, irgendwann ist das Zeolith "gesättigt" und es muss getauscht werden. Je nach Gewässerbelastung alle 1-3 Monate. Man kann den Filtervorgang mit Salz umkehren, sprich, das gebundene Nitrit (bitte außerhalb des Teichs) wieder freisetzen und damit das Zeolith reinigen, allerdings fehlen mir dazu Erfahrungswerte und ich wüsste auch nicht, wie man den Erfolg oder Misserfolg dieser Reinigung messen sollte. Das wäre mir zu riskant. Zeolith fest zu verbauen ist daher m.E. Unsinn.




anticucho schrieb:


> Welche Aspekte sind besonders relevant?
> 
> Damit ich mal einen Anhaltspunkt habe: welche Wasserwerte sollen denn wie best case aussehen?



Es ist immer etwas schwierig Ferndiagnosen zu treffen, das birgt die Gefahr, dass Dinge übersehen / evtl nicht erwähnt wurden und ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag eine völlig andere Wirkung hat, als erwartet. Die "Idealwerte" sind von Teich zu Teich unterschiedlich, es gilt, die vorhandenen Komponenten aufeinander abzustimmen. Klar ist, dass Fischgifte auf Dauer möglichst neutralisiert werden sollten. 
Relevant sind NH4, NO2, PH und mit Blick auf die Algenprobleme besonders NO3 in Deinem Fall. (NH4 fehlt in Deiner Liste by the way, der Wert wäre bei der landwirtschaftlichen Situation durchaus nice to know)

Auf Basis Deiner bisher gemachten Infos besteht bei Dir ein enormes Missverhältnis zwischen Wasservolumen, Nährstoffmenge im Frisch- und Teichwasser und bestehendem __ Filtersystem. 
Der Nitratwert lässt die Algen explodieren. Amen. Das ist einen Tatsache. Algostop und Co. zerstören die Zellstruktur, die Algen zerfallen, geben wiederum Nährstoffe frei für neue Algen. Ein Teufelskreis. Lösung: der Nitratwert muss runter.

Erste Maßnahme also: 30 - 50  % Wasserwechel mit LEITUNGSWASSER. 

Dazu würde ich eine Technik installieren, die den kompletten Teichinhalt min. ein Mal pro Stunde umwälzt. Hier würde ich eher den 3 Kammer Filter empfehlen, wegen der Grobfilterung vor den Schaumstoffmatten. Die setzen sich sonst schneller zu, als Du gucken kannst und damit hat die nützliche Bio wieder keine Chance. Der Filter muss gerade am Anfang recht häufig gereinigt werden, aber bitte nur unter fließend Wasser sanft ausdrücken, bis das Wasser klar bleibt. Auf diese Weise schonst Du den Biofilm.

Und danach hinsetzen, Bierchen auf, NICHTS machen. Außer Wasserwerte kontrollieren und Reinigen. Füttern würde ich erst mal gar nicht, auch wenn es schwer fällt, alle Stoffe zur Bildung der Reinigungsbio sind bei Dir bereits vorhanden. Erst wieder füttern wenn Ammonium und Nitrit unter 0,1 mg/L liegen. Und dann nur sparsam, regelmäßig in kleinsten Mengen und die Werte im Auge behalten. 

Ich bin kein Chemiker aber rein bezogen auf den bekannten Nitrifikationsprozess (Ammonium - Nitrit - Nitrat) finde ich bei den oben angegebenen Werten Deiner Messung des Brunnenwassers das Verhältnis zwischen Nitrit und Nitrat völlig unverständlich. Aber ich bin Laie. 


Zusammenfassend würde ich Dir, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole ... vor allem erst mal einen großzügigen Wasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser empfehlen. 

Und wie gesagt: Fotos vom Teich sagen mehr als 1000 Worte.


----------



## anticucho (6. Sep. 2021)

Stehe grad vor Ort mit dem Handy


----------



## BumbleBee (6. Sep. 2021)

Peter! Bombe! Wo ist das Problem?  

Der Teich sieht ganz und gar nicht wie eine Güllegrube aus. Oi da habe ich jetzt echt schlimmeres erwartet.
Aber gut, die Werte sagen immerhin auch was aus und wenn Du weiterhin klares Wasser haben möchtest, solltest Du längerfristig den Nitritwert angehen.

So wie der Teich jetzt aussieht würde ich bis auf die Aufrüstung der Technik erst mal gar nichts machen. Wenn Die Fische keine Auffälligkeiten zeigen (Springen / Scheuern / nach Luft schnappen / schnelle Atmefrequenz) ist m.E. kein Handeln nötig.
In der Folge Wasserwechsel jede Woche mindestens 10% mit... (rate mal) Leitungswasser. und dann gib der Natur Zeit.
Und für Umwälzung sorgen.

Wenn der Teich stabil eingefahren ist, kann auch die gelegentliche Zufuhr von dem Brunnenwasser nicht viel schaden, dazu brauchts aber eine stabile Bio und Wasserpflanzen.

Deine Flachwasserzone ist recht üppig bemessern aber leider völlig leer, da haben weitere Pflanzen Platz. Versuch mal __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut. Die sind genügsam, kommen mir sehr wenig Bodengrund zurecht (binde sie an ein Steinchen zur Not) reinigen das Wasser und geben Sauerstoff.


----------



## anticucho (6. Sep. 2021)

Oh, ich dachte ich krieg jetzt derbe Prügel, danke

Ja, die Stufe habe ich extra für Pflanzen eingebaut, die dann den Algen die Nahrung wegnehmen sollten.

Die Klarheit vom Wasser war den ganzen Sommer über so, nur halt am Freitag sind die Algen ohne Vorwarnung super aktiv geworden. Ich checke gleich mal das Leitungswasser...

Es sind halt wirklich viele kleine Fische, habe jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich das Gefühl daß es massiv überbesetzt ist

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 6. Sep. 2021

Nun wirds interessant... Dat jute Leitungswasser... Habe jetzt Tropfen bestellt (gerade Streifen) und kann dann vergleichen...

Ich kenne springen und scheuern. Letzteres selten, ersteres noch seltener.


----------



## BumbleBee (6. Sep. 2021)

anticucho schrieb:


> Die Klarheit vom Wasser war den ganzen Sommer über so, nur halt am Freitag sind die Algen ohne Vorwarnung super aktiv geworden.


Liegt u.a. gewiss auch an der Sonneneinstrahlung seit Mi / Do letzter Woche. Und den damit verbundenen steigenden Temp. erhöhtem PH etc etc.



anticucho schrieb:


> Es sind halt wirklich viele kleine Fische, habe jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich das Gefühl daß es massiv überbesetzt ist


Danch sieht es zur Zeit aus, okay. Aber bedenke bitte, dass die Fische wachsen und Goldfische sich bekanntermaßen in Sachen "Fortbestand der Art" gerne mal ein wenig wie Karnickel benehmen. Und Koi machen, je größer sie werden, wirklich eine Menge Dreck.




anticucho schrieb:


> Nun wirds interessant... Dat jute Leitungswasser... Habe jetzt Tropfen bestellt (gerade Streifen) und kann dann vergleichen...


DAS IST EUER LEITUNGSWASSER ?!?!?!?  Welche Gegend ist das ?!


----------



## samorai (6. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Peter! 
Wenn die Werte zwischen Nitrit und Nitrat so weit auseinander klaffen, dann stockt irgendwie deine Teich Biologie. 
Eventuell kann ein Sauerstoff Eintrag das erledigen. 
Das Nitrat ist nun kein Fisch Gift wie Nitrit aber die Abbau Leistung sollte auch für Nitrat geschaffen werden. 

Gibt es Biofilter in deinem System die mit Sauerstoff versetzt werden? 

Das Wasser im Teich sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus, nur das die Biologie im Teich oder Filter nicht weiter umwandelt.


----------



## BumbleBee (7. Sep. 2021)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Peter! Bombe! Wo ist das Problem?
> 
> Der Teich sieht ganz und gar nicht wie eine Güllegrube aus. Oi da habe ich jetzt echt schlimmeres erwartet.
> Aber gut, die Werte sagen immerhin auch was aus und wenn Du weiterhin klares Wasser haben möchtest, solltest Du längerfristig den Nitritwert angehen.


 Ich mente hier natürlich den *Nitrat*wert.


----------

